
How to set up a Git repository locally and on a remote server - vivaladav
http://blog.davidecoppola.com/2016/12/how-to-set-up-a-git-repository-locally-and-on-a-remote-server/
======
atsaloli
If you want to understand Git better, check out this talk on Git basics by our
trainer Mike Weilgart:
[https://youtu.be/j6Se3jH60dA](https://youtu.be/j6Se3jH60dA)

